# Nach Aufrüstung totaler müll



## pyr0t0n (20. Februar 2004)

Also ich habe Linux neben XP laufen das lief auch alles sehr gut bis ich mein Ram auf 1gb aufgerüstet habe seite dem startet Linux nicht mehr ich bekomme immer direkt einen Schwarzen bildschirm egal welchen anzeigemodus ich wähle..... 

Wie schaff ich es Linux wieder ans laufen zu bekommen ohne immer einen Speicherriegel rausnehmen zu müssen....

mein System

AMD Athlon 2400
1gb Ram
Geforce FX 5200 (128mb)
Suse Linux 8.2


----------



## JohannesR (20. Februar 2004)

Hm, am fehlenden HM-Support kann es nicht liegen, der ist erst ab 4GB relevant... *grübel* Wenn du das RAM rausnimmst startet er normal?


----------



## pyr0t0n (20. Februar 2004)

ja tut er und genau das ist das problem der ram ist aber voll intakt hab ihn mit diverser software überprüft.....


wo kann ich denn eventuell nen neuen Kernen downloaden?


----------



## JohannesR (21. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ie _
> *wo kann ich denn eventuell nen neuen Kernen downloaden? *



www.kernel.org oder, für den Fall, dass Du einen selbstkompilierten haben willst, auf der Seite deines Distributionsdistributors!


----------



## pyr0t0n (21. Februar 2004)

Aber ich kann den Kernel ja nur installieren wenn cih in Linux bin und das ist ja das bekanntliche problem...... ein teufelskreis...... ich will endlich wieder Linux ich hasse WIndoof.....

übrigens hab es auhc schon mit den startparametern mem=512 und mem=1024 probiert hat nichts verändert der Bildschirm blieb nach dem klicken im Bootmanager auf Linux... Schwarz


----------



## crazykenny (4. Februar 2005)

> Hm, am fehlenden HM-Support kann es nicht liegen, der ist erst ab 4GB relevant... *grübel* Wenn du das RAM rausnimmst startet er normal?


Hab nen 3D-CAD-Rechner mit 4 GB RAM, Windows 2000 erkennt nur etwas über 3 GB, hab    nur gefunden, dass es evtl. an der Windows Kernel liegt. Leider brauch ich Windows fürs CAD Programm....
Gibts ne Lösung für Windows 2000?

/crazykenny

PS: Sorry n oobie dass ich mich "reinquetsche"


----------



## tuxx (4. Februar 2005)

Ich glaub, der Bootparameter muss "mem=1024M" heissen.
Denke, da muss die Einheit hinter.
/Edit Ja, laut Kernel-docs muss die Einheit in K/M/G dahinter.
Kannst also "mem=1G" schreiben.


----------

